# They grow up so fast... now what?



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

About a month and a half ago (or maybe 2 months) I received a gift of 2 dalmatian mollies. They are great fish (although one is now gone ), but soon after I got them, one gave birth. I didn't realize that she was even pregnant, so I was only able to net a few of the fry in time.

Now I have the fry in a 1g tank with poor undergravel filtration (you know, the $10 kit at walmart). I feel they are ready to make the transfer to one of the other tanks. There are three of them, about 3/8"-1/2" long. Here are the two tank prospects:

10 Gallon:

One dalmatian molly (a good two inches or so)
Two scissortails (also about two inches each)
Three neon tetras
One ghost shrimp
Great filtration, oldest tank
Several plant bulbs, so maybe in the next few weeks a plant?

5 Gallon:

One tiger barb (had more, but now only one)
One ghost shrimp
Decent filtration, not completely cycled

Now I know not to put them with the barb, but should I put them in the 10g tank or should I put the barb in either the 10g or 1g and give the fry the 5g?

Temperature for all tanks is 78 degrees.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## corykid225 (Oct 23, 2006)

well if you are planning on keeping them you are gonna need a bigger tank since dalmation mollies are of a bigger variety than other kinds. how many fry are there? if you keep them in the ten gallon you will be over stocked. But congrats on the fry!


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

RazorDX said there where 3 fry.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Id keep them away from the tiger barb.


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Get rid of the tiger barb, or get a bigger tank.
Tiger Barb Get way to big for a 5G tank, and they get way to big for a 10G tank.

I would put the fry in the 10G. It would be a little overstocked, but you'll just have to keep up on water changes.
This is most likely not your first batch of fry with the molly, for mollies can hold sperm for months. Making it seem like as if they never stop having fry.
They will have anywhere from 5-25 usualy, but theres been bacthes of 100+ before.
So if you see any fry, and do not have/plan to get a bigger tank, do not save the fry. Let em get eatin'.
Or for right now you could add the fry (after getting rid of the Tiger barb) to your 5G, and put your ghost shrimp in with your other ghost shrimp in your 10G
then as your fry get bigger move them to you 5G.
Hopefully by then you will have a bigger tank set-up, for it takes quite a while for molly fry to get adult size.


----------



## RazorDX (Nov 7, 2006)

The female died of a disease a few weeks ago, so there's no real concern of reproduction... until the inbreeding starts of course.

Around January I'll start cycling a new tank, at least 29g. Hopefully it will be a 55+, but who knows.

EDIT: I just moved the three fry into the 10g tank. So far they seem to be doing alright.


----------

